# Xi'an · China - 西安 · 中国



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Foglio1986 said:


> by 上筑临风


The colours of those trees are really amazing...


----------



## Austin Liu (Aug 30, 2006)

there is going a trailer of Daming Palace, a senarial documentary about the rise and fall of the most brilliant and civil ancient dyansty of the world, Tang. anyone interested about the golden age can put attention on its schedule.


----------



## Astroneves (Jun 27, 2011)

What are the exact coordinates of the White Pyramid of Xian and the Terracotta Army?


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

wait... this isn't japan! by kashimavegas, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bell Tower of Xi'an 西安钟楼 by peterrioIve, on Flickr


----------



## everywhere (May 10, 2012)

japanese001 said:


> wait... this isn't japan! by kashimavegas, on Flickr


Is this a shopping center or Japanese restaurant in Xi'an?


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Bell Tower by EugeneLimPhotography.com, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

5 Wall by vonSchnitzenberg, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

CRIM0010 西安城牆 by Alisecia, on Flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Astroneves said:


>


The Terracota Army of Xi'an how old it is?


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

芭蕾舞剧《牡丹亭》 大地，西安，2012年 by sonnet76, on Flickr


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Suzhou 拙政园，苏州西安交通大学，夜街 by boxythingy, on Flickr


----------



## little universe (Jan 3, 2008)

^^

That's in Suzhou, not Xi'an, the name of the photo written as " Xi'an Jiaotong University's Suzhou Campus" ! :nuts:

I thought you Japanese could read Chinese Characters (Kanji)? No?  :cheers:




christos-greece said:


> The Terracota Army of Xi'an how old it is?


^^

More than 2200 years :cheers:


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Xi'an cityscape by bigbearpanpan2012, on Flickr


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

By *淮海陳* from a Chinese photography forum :


----------



## japanese001 (Mar 17, 2007)

Xi'an by Alexandre Blanloeil, on Flickr


----------

